# Anxious boy



## Dazsafc1985 (Aug 4, 2020)

We have a 2 year old male cockapoo called murphy, he is a great family dog and are really starting to reep the rewards of lead walking and recall now. He is almost the perfect pet but has one trait we are struggling to change in him, and wondering if anyone else has this problem. Hes great with our kids (7 and 10)but other children and men he completely changes, he becomes restless, anxious and I can not completely trust him unattended with other children and males. He has never done anything to hurt anyone, but the way he acts looks like he might!!! Has anyone had these problems before as running out of ideas, dont particularly fancy avoiding people coming round for the next God knows how many years. Any help would be appreciated
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The other kids and men need to ignore him and let him set the pace and you and your family need to give him lots of tasty treats when he is around others. Don't push him to like them and don't give them treats to give him as that can be too much pressure but just associate with good things happening and let him have as much distance as he wants. He may never love other kids and men but you can certainly ease his worries a little so you can all relax more


----------

